# Shower



## Xavierr99 (25 Mar 2022)

Hey I wanted to know if in the canadian reserve you take group shower or individual shower? I’m about to do my 1 month training in Montreal and was wondering if people were gonna see me taking my shower, i’m just not the most confortable person with my body.. thank you


----------



## rmc_wannabe (25 Mar 2022)

Maximmm said:


> Hey I wanted to know if in the canadian reserve you take group shower or individual shower? I’m about to do my 1 month training in Montreal and was wondering if people were gonna see me taking my shower, i’m just not the most confortable person with my body.. thank you


Depends on what facilities are available. To be honest, when it came time for a shower, everyone was pretty much either too tired or too pressed for time to care what everyone else was doing.


----------



## CL703 (1 Apr 2022)

Maximmm said:


> Hey I wanted to know if in the canadian reserve you take group shower or individual shower? I’m about to do my 1 month training in Montreal and was wondering if people were gonna see me taking my shower, i’m just not the most confortable person with my body.. thank you


Ah embrace it
Man no one really judges there. It’ll be the last
Thing on your mind … but No one will body shame. Like buddy said,  time is very pressed


----------



## Fishbone Jones (6 Apr 2022)

You won't have time to worry about it anyway.


----------

